# Calico Kitten



## Zachariah Atteberry (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello my name is Zach. I have fostered and healed back to health many cats from broken legs to infected eyes and also trained and adopted feral kittens. Also have hand syringe cats for weeks to get them past serious upper respiratory infections. I try to never give up on ones I know I can save. The shelter I have worked at has also saved many animals with injuries, ferals, and the like and have been operating for 50 years with a great manager the past 10 years who is really compassionate and smart. 

Last week really got to me when I lost one that I could not save and I lost nearly 24 hours of sleep over it. One would think after being in the animal sheltering field for 5 years, I would not have been so impacted, but I was. On occasion it still hits me how I could have let this happen. But I realize I have to get past this to continue doing what I love, so I want to post here to get some of the stress off my chest.

The calico kitten I could not save presented with a broken pelvis that the vet said would have cost $450 to fix and he said with the kitten only being 8 weeks to 10 weeks old, chances of it having long term problems was likely since it was in the worst spot possible, also adding in the kitten had a uri. He has been a vet for nearly 30 years, so his opinion was probably right. The shelter opted for euthanasia because they were already spending tons of money on other injured cats and dogs coming in with better odds (I don't blame them, gotta prioritize) but I felt bad because I did not go with the chances anyway, and pay for the procedure myself.

But after spending $2000 last year and nearly $500 this year out of my minimum wage job patching up sick cats and abandoned stray cats that I have chosen to help out with, I could not afford it or the after care if there was going to be any future complications. And I mentioned a fundraiser but we recently asked for a lot of new cages that we recently got donated, so knew chances were thin for offsetting my expenses if I were to ask... plus we had more expenses for the facility maintenance we had to do that was going to cost quite a bit.

So the kitten was put to sleep humanely at the veterinarian's office after a final exam concluded the chances were very low of repair. And we have had easily chose to spend the money if the odds were even slightly better. I think the worse part was when he said there was a chance it was just a broken leg, giving me hope, then the crushing last diagnosis. I try to remind myself of all the good things I have done instead of this one unfortunate situation but it is still tough. I look at almost every cat that comes into the shelter as my own, that I owe them every chance for finding a new home and I am fortunate that most of them I give them the very thing they need, a forever home. Thank you for listening, I really appreciate it.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Zach,
I'm sorry about the wee baby...
Though this one didn't make it...
Keep in mind, that it wasn't left alone somewhere to suffer, starve, or be torn apart by dogs, or other animals....

It is truly amazing how certain "little life forces" can grab our hearts, in a very short time...a touch of a soft paw, a look from the eyes, a purr...
These leave indelible marks in our hearts...

You do so much, for so many, you have a Beautiful Soul, and a Big Heart...

Never try to outrun the pain...embrace it, let it roll over you...and you will find your way through it...
You will be stronger for it, but not hardened...a Heart that stays flexible withstands many storms...
And Always, has room for Love.
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am sorry about the kitten. Try to get some comfort in knowing she died peacefully and is suffering no more.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I know so well the heartbreak of losing a baby. You are a saint to these babies and you did the best you could. Always remember there is no shortage of those that need our help so by sad design we are forced to pick and choose who lives and who does not. You did good although it may not seem much like it now. May your little baby rest in peace and be reunited with you with purrs of thanks one day.

View attachment 81338


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Zach, I wish there were more people like you. 
We simply can't save them all.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry about the little calico kitty. It's so heartbreaking, especially with such a young kitten, but you've done such amazing work, and what you did for this kitty was no different. You saved her from a possibly very painful and lonely end. With your efforts, she knew someone cared about her and she went peacefully.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry Zach. You are doing wonderful work, taking care of so many cats and kittens. You did everything you could. Thank you for caring so much.


----------

